# ICS on Sprint



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

Does any of you know if Sprint has pushed out ICS to the Galaxy S2 for Sprint? A buddy needed to know and I don't know the answer to the question. I'm a Verizon guy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trancie27 (Apr 5, 2012)

i just got my S2 from sprint, took it out of the box and ran all the OTA updates, current android is 4.0.4, so, i would say yes


----------



## TRXRider31 (May 12, 2012)

My daughter just got ICS on her E4GT today. I have been digging around all day and cannot find any info about it. I rooted on the OTA and am a little scared to flash a custom ROM. I have already installed the recovery with Odin. I am thinking that I'm going to be alright because I have all the correct files in place already from the OTA. i.e. boot loader etc. Thing that bothers me is that yellow triangle and all the "brick" stories. Guess I'll find out as soon as this file DL is done.......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

